# Over 50 Different Zoas & Palys :)



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

With my new job and being a new father again I haven't had time for just about anything but I took some pics.

I haven't finished counting and cataloging all my corals but I wanted to share some of my favourites zoas and palys and also some other corals  I'll post more as I have more time.

One of my brightest  RR Candy Crush:


















The original purple paly one my favourite classics and I remember when these babies where $90 per polyp PURPLE DEATH:


















Another favourite and classic paly The Nuclear Green 









Tyree Captain Americas:


















One of my newest LZG Wizards:









One of my priciest palys, most finicky, and hardest to capture - Jason Fox Crazy Ladies:









Candy Apple Orange still waiting to colour up more:









Candy Apple Red - super fast grower:










Super bright Sunny Dees:


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

As always Bud, you never fail to amaze!


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

*More pics*

Emeralds on Fire:









Fruit Loops:









NUVOs:


















BBEB:









This one is an Australian native that came as a hitchhiker - I call them Foster's Pink Galaxies  :









My Clementines:









Princess Toadstools:









Pastel Rastas:









Radioactive Midas:









True Blue Hornets:



















OG Rastas:









Utter Chaos:









Wobegongs/WOWS:









Pink Flamingos:









Not a Zoa beautiful polyps on this Setosa:









Teal Moon Polyps:
http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/xx296/Aquatic_Expressions/29%20Reef/IMG_0183_zpsd48fe96e.jpg/IMG]

Group Shot:
[IMG]http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/xx296/Aquatic_Expressions/29%20Reef/IMG_0174_zps3c9a7602.jpg


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Bullet said:


> As always Bud, you never fail to amaze!


Thanks Sam!

I need to take a class from Alex(FragCave) and Zak(Patwa) on how to take better pics as these were taken with my iPhone lol.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

*Lps*

FC Green People Eater & Safecrackers:









Blue Sympodium:









Top Down:









Indo/Gold Mauls:









Another Group Shot:









Another Group Shot:









Grandis:


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I can't see the pictures


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

explor3r said:


> I can't see the pictures


I will fix tonight  - Fixed


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

*Links Fixed *

Links Fixed 

Here are a few of my fav LPS which are types of Symphilias:









Under Actinic this piece glows pic doesn't do justice:


















My favourite Torch ever:









Ugly Full tank shot of my 29 @ my parents


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Very nice J, your collection keeps growing!!!!!


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

explor3r said:


> Very nice J, your collection keeps growing!!!!!


Thank you hermano.


----------



## d6d (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow. Amazing even taken with an iPhone!


----------

